# Induction



## The Lightman (Jan 9, 2010)

I installed my first induction fixture yesterday. It is a loaner from the manufacturer. According to the cut sheet: Lamp Life Rating: 100,000 18 To 20 Years/Dusk to Dawn. I'll repost then with the results. 250W mounted on the same pole as a MH400. The pics are just from my cell. I have not measured light output yet.


----------



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

Is that a full cut off fixture?


----------



## The Lightman (Jan 9, 2010)

Hey Ima,
It does have a drop lens, which makes it against the lighting ordinance that I am under. I am pretty sure that the manufacturer will alter the fixture to comply with BUG after I sell a few hundred of them.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Is that a Nuvue fixture?


----------



## The Lightman (Jan 9, 2010)

Yes sir, it is.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

The Lightman said:


> Yes sir, it is.


Bummer. I would of sold you the 200W that I have under the bench right now cheap.

Me and the customer didn't like it. 

Nuvue forgot to install stop nuts on the allthread, inside the ballast housing. When we installed it, not looking for missing parts, we broke the door bolt, tightening the thing against the pole. The 3/8 all thread is to light. It had no spacers around the allthread to stiffen it up, and is awkward to install by one guy in a bucket.

I don't like the look either.

That nuvue fixture still around.......$325?


----------



## The Lightman (Jan 9, 2010)

No way is it a one person job. More than 300, for sure.
Not -Nuvue:
Induction Lighting SB-910-250W-VK 250 Watt Shoe Box Light

​ MSRP: $835.00
*Our Price: $786.30*
You Save: $48.70


 *Please Select Voltage:* 120V 277V 

*Please Select Color Temperature:* 5000k 4000k


----------



## The Lightman (Jan 9, 2010)

Dnkldorf said:


> Bummer. I would of sold you the 200W that I have under the bench right now cheap.


I need 68 fixtures. Free shipping?


----------

